# looking for a metel fabricator



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

looking for someone or somewhere that can make a brace for the back of my boat for rod holders to run the width of the back of my boat..it has to be strong im using it for catfishing...I have a 14' aluminum sea nymph...I have the rod holder bases and need them welded in to the brace also.....preferably someone around springfield/Columbus area thanks


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Call Spradlin Bros Welding:

2131 Quality Ln
Springfield
(937) 323-2992
http://www.weldedparts.com/

Good Christian family owned company that will take any custum job large or small.
Jeff Spradlin has done work for us on many occasions and he is honest and does great work.

Or you could try Fire and Marine there by the spfld gravel pit - not sure they'd take a small job like that. Many folks in Springfield have no idea they are building pontoons and pontoon boats right there at that facility. They specialize in small custum electric motor pontoons....and they make wicked custum duck hunting pontoons. They also outfit/finish firetrucks from all over the US with custum equipment and configurations. I know they custumize trucks for out west to fight the forest fires. Good people and talented at what they do..

Fire and Marine, Inc.
5325 Prosperity Dr
Springfield
(937) 323-2770 
Fire & Marine Incwww.fireandmarine.com/


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

If you can't find someone to do it, don't be scared to try some wood. I got 4 monsters on a 2×6 going across the back of my boat. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Good point on the wood; my Starcraft had an Oak board mounted on aluminum brackets that I envision is what you wanted; it handled fish over 50lbs without issue.

These pics show it in the background we were obviously taking pics of fish not the equipment:


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Four numbered tubes and 5 1/2inch drift masters mounted there on the back. I had Blue cats lock down rods so hard it took real work to get the rod out...never came across a fish that could have done any damage to that setup.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

The guys from Fire and marine moved there now located *KTK Industrial Park just north of Springfield, Ohio. on state route 68.

Both Spradlin and these guys are very good...........Doc 

*


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

How wide do you need it to be? I have a custom aluminum rod rack for my 17 foot Tracker Targa that is just sitting in the garage.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

H2O Mellon said:


> How wide do you need it to be? I have a custom aluminum rod rack for my 17 foot Tracker Targa that is just sitting in the garage.


Hmm good question I'll have to measure it but can you send me a picture of the one you have I might be able to cut it down and use it and how much would you want for it? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

You are more than welcome to come by and look at it. Salmonid, Doc and the other local catfish guys know what it looks like. I'll try and find some pics for you. (The rack is great but I began muskie fishing more and it was in the way of the net and made casting on the rear a pain. I have Monsters on the gunnel now for when I do get back into catfishing)

Here you go:


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Anything between 48-57" would work 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

